# 2 ND. Snow in 2014 at my home



## surapon (Jan 30, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes 2 days ago was the 2 nd. snow in my home town, just 2-5 inches only, But in Apex, North Carolina are not the snow or super cold are , Just this year.
Past 2 days, all school in NC. are closed.
Yes, I just grab my new toy Canon EOS-M with 22 mm M lens F/ 2.0 and shoot around my home and my yards.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, I just grab my new toy Canon EOS-M with 22 mm M lens F/ 2.0 and shoot around my home and my yards.


----------



## surapon (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, I just grab my new toy Canon EOS-M with 22 mm M lens F/ 2.0 and shoot around my home and my yards.
Enjoy.
Have a good snow day.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 30, 2014)

Here in the Florida Panhandle, 233 miles of Interstate 10 are shut down (Tallahassee to Florida/Alabama state line) and it didn't even snow - we just had a tiny bit of ice! At least it will be in the mid-70s this weekend.

You're house looks great, though I'm guessing those solar panels aren't generating too much electricity . It looks like the kids are having fun doing donuts in your street at least


----------



## unfocused (Jan 30, 2014)

You guys call that snow?


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 30, 2014)

Same day - my backyard


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Same day - my backyard



Very nice shot. It's beautiful with the snow.


----------



## tntwit (Jan 31, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Same day - my backyard



What focal length and how close were you?

Very nice shot. We get deer here from time to time, but with a 300 mm lens on crop I could never get anywhere near that close.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2014)

We've had very little snow this year, but over the last two days, we've had over a foot. We average around 8ft + each year, and are far short of that, maybe 22 inches total. February can bring a lot of snow, and I've seen it snow in June, but not in recent years.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 31, 2014)

unfocused said:


> You guys call that snow?



+1

I step up off of my back deck onto the snow....


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 31, 2014)

One of my friends mentioned driving in Texas after it had snowed around an inch. He was cruising along enjoying the drive, while all the locals were pulled over on the side of the road.
I guess when your roads aren't covered in ice half the year you aren't quite as comfortable with the idea.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thankssssss, To all of my friends.
Yes, I North Carolina, the Place where we live, just 2-3 time per year of 2-4 inches snow. After the local TV stations call for the snow next 2 days, All the Milk and Breads on the shelfs of grocery stores are gone. And the first 1/2 snow on the road = 3000+ Car accidents with in 2-4 hours-----Ha, Ha, Ha, That Include SUV= 4 wheel drive too.
No, We are the southerners, who do not know how to drive on the Ice and snow----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have Fun.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon.
This reminded me of the day we went to see friends in Birmingham (uk) and I looked out he window and it had started snowing, when we got to the motorway, 3 lane highway there were 2 lanes in use with quite large bunds of snow between each lane. We were all doing a steady 30-40 mph, then whoosh we were showered in snow as this stupid hooray Henry in his brand new Range Rover goes down the third lane through the deep snow at about 60-70 mph, he may have had 4 wheel drive, but we all got 4 wheel brakes and 2 tons has so much more kinetic energy at twice the sensible speed! Didn't see him stacked up somewhere but it wouldn't have surprised me to find he was a statistic.
BTW I have a fair idea about the benefits of 4wd as I use one off road and in snow and ice, that guy was pushing his luck! Sorry no pics, too busy driving! 

Cheers Graham.




surapon said:


> Thankssssss, To all of my friends.
> Yes, I North Carolina, the Place where we live, just 2-3 time per year of 2-4 inches snow. After the local TV stations call for the snow next 2 days, All the Milk and Breads on the shelfs of grocery stores are gone. And the first 1/2 snow on the road = 3000+ Car accidents with in 2-4 hours-----Ha, Ha, Ha, That Include SUV= 4 wheel drive too.
> No, We are the southerners, who do not know how to drive on the Ice and snow----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Have Fun.
> Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thankssssss, To all of my friends.
> Yes, I North Carolina, the Place where we live, just 2-3 time per year of 2-4 inches snow. After the local TV stations call for the snow next 2 days, All the Milk and Breads on the shelfs of grocery stores are gone. And the first 1/2 snow on the road = 3000+ Car accidents with in 2-4 hours-----Ha, Ha, Ha, That Include SUV= 4 wheel drive too.
> No, We are the southerners, who do not know how to drive on the Ice and snow----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Have Fun.
> Surapon


 
The issue is that even a experienced snow driver will be in trouble because of all those other cars that have inexperienced drivers. The snow is probably wetter, heavier, and slippery compared to Minnesota where they get a lot of dry snow that just blows off the road as you drive. We've been having that dry snow as well, about a foot over 3 days. It blows off the road as you drive, but right now, we are having near zero temperatures, with high winds, and its drifting which can be very bad. Fortunately, the main highways are clear, and likely to remain clear until a warm wet front hits that -10F air.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 5, 2014)

It was super cold here this morning. I had to put slippers on to get the paper. :'(


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Yes 2 days ago was the 2 nd. snow in my home town, just 2-5 inches only, But in Apex, North Carolina are not the snow or super cold are , Just this year.
> Past 2 days, all school in NC. are closed.
> Yes, I just grab my new toy Canon EOS-M with 22 mm M lens F/ 2.0 and shoot around my home and my yards.
> ...



Nice shots, but your thermostat is set on 77??? Wow...just wow. Somebody needs to learn to embrace winter a little more! 

On the night it got down to 3 below zero here (Jan 30), I went out for about 25 minutes shooting some night shots in my yard, with the mere 2 inches of snow cover...of my favorite oak tree. The neighbor's heatpumps were running nonstop off in the distance...but mine was not...because I had my thermostat turned down a lot...and the woodstove heat was keeping the temp above that level...thankfully. My power bill was still on the high side for January, though!

I wore insulated gloves, but took one off to work the camera...felt like needles all over my hand! There was no wind, it was very peaceful and quiet...no wild animals making sounds (such as owls) either, because they either stayed inside their nests, or else froze to death! Hopefully the former...

The 6D performed like it was 70 degrees, though.


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here in the Florida Panhandle, 233 miles of Interstate 10 are shut down (Tallahassee to Florida/Alabama state line) and it didn't even snow - we just had a tiny bit of ice! At least it will be in the mid-70s this weekend.
> 
> You're house looks great, though I'm guessing those solar panels aren't generating too much electricity . It looks like the kids are having fun doing donuts in your street at least



Thanks, Dear Friend Mr. mackguyvermackguyver.
Better to shut down when Icy Interstate , than wait for the big Accidents as Atlanta----Sad Story.
Thanks you , Sir. No, On the Top of my Solarium are not Solar Panel, Just Big skylights on the South facing = For Passive solar heat gain, heat the solarium floor ( 1 foot thick concrete slab for heat storage), and fan force the heat to heat all the house's area.
Yes, When we drive in the cu-de-sac, We make the big donuts too---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

unfocused said:


> You guys call that snow?



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friend, unfocused
Yes, I original from Thailand " You guys call that snow? "---And our home country = 80 to 110 Degree " F " most of the year, When we see just 2-4 Inches of snow like this---Yes, That the White stuff from the heaven, And We must go to buy 3 Gallons of Milk, 4 -5 Breads----Ha, Ha, Ha, Plus fill up the gas in all cars and trucks.
Yes, Crazy Southerners.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Same day - my backyard



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear friend IslanderMV.
Wow, Beautiful and perfected Photo.
Thanks you,. Sir to share with us.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Click said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Same day - my backyard
> ...



+100 for me too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We've had very little snow this year, but over the last two days, we've had over a foot. We average around 8ft + each year, and are far short of that, maybe 22 inches total. February can bring a lot of snow, and I've seen it snow in June, but not in recent years.



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear my teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
" maybe 22 inches total of snow "--That may be make me freezing to death----Ha, Ha, Ha, Yes, I am the Native tropical Paradise in Thailand= 80-110 degree " F " all year round.
Have a great week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

9VIII said:


> One of my friends mentioned driving in Texas after it had snowed around an inch. He was cruising along enjoying the drive, while all the locals were pulled over on the side of the road.
> I guess when your roads aren't covered in ice half the year you aren't quite as comfortable with the idea.



Thanks, Dear friend 9VIII---All Southerners and Taxan are the same kind of People who do not know how to drive on the Ice and snow covered road. In my home town, Afer the 1-2 inches snow on the street, We can see the SUV/ 4 Wheels drive vehicles in the Ditch of the shoulder of the road---Ha, Ha, Ha---They just try their awesome vehicles.
Have a great week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> This reminded me of the day we went to see friends in Birmingham (uk) and I looked out he window and it had started snowing, when we got to the motorway, 3 lane highway there were 2 lanes in use with quite large bunds of snow between each lane. We were all doing a steady 30-40 mph, then whoosh we were showered in snow as this stupid hooray Henry in his brand new Range Rover goes down the third lane through the deep snow at about 60-70 mph, he may have had 4 wheel drive, but we all got 4 wheel brakes and 2 tons has so much more kinetic energy at twice the sensible speed! Didn't see him stacked up somewhere but it wouldn't have surprised me to find he was a statistic.
> BTW I have a fair idea about the benefits of 4wd as I use one off road and in snow and ice, that guy was pushing his luck! Sorry no pics, too busy driving!
> 
> ...




Ha, Ha,. Ha---Dear my friend Graham.
So many people on the road want to test the 120% of their cars/ SUV ability, BUT THEY FORGET of minimum of their driving ability----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have aq great week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > You guys call that snow?
> ...



Yes, Dear Don.
Welcome to the Light snow season in my home town Southern USA.-----I feel sorry about up north of USA. Now , 1800 Flight have bee cancel, because of the Cold weather.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Thankssssss, To all of my friends.
> ...



Yes, Dear Teacher, Mr. Mt Spokane .
Yes, Sir, One thing that I learn how to drive on the Icy/ snow cover road= Never break----Ha, Ha, Ha---Just change to the lower gear.
Have a great week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Normalnorm said:


> It was super cold here this morning. I had to put slippers on to get the paper. :'(




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Normalnorm .
too cold to walk on the bare feet.
Have a great week.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...



Dear friend CarlTN.
You are lucky to have wood stove = Great Idea for the deep/ cold winter----Yes, I set my Heatpump thermostat at 72 Degree( 77 Degree is shown by the thermometer in the kitchen , where my wife is a great chef---Ha, Ha, Ha ), Yes, I have Fire place in the Living room, But , I do not use for 5-6 years, Because the heat loss thru the chimney, and I hate to clean the fireplace when the spring season come. BUT, the good thing at our home, We have big Solarium at the south side of the home to create the Passive solar heat Gain, and store on 1 foot thick concrete floor slab, to heat the home when we need the extra heat.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 5, 2014)

tntwit said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Same day - my backyard
> ...



The deer shot was out my back window, I have deer running through my yard a few times a week. My camera was in manual mode set up for birding ! 
Anyway, to answer your question, the deer was about 25 feet away. Shot it with a 100-400 mm at 260 mm. ISO 640, 1250th at f5.6.


----------

